# Pink Toed Tarantula Not Eating



## Big_Fella (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi all, I'm new to this forum, but what I've seen so far, there appears to be a lot of very knowledgable people here. 

I have a pink toe tarantula, which is about 10-12 months old. It first mouted at about 5 months old.

It has been fed crickets, usually 2-3 per week, and when offered the cricket it will take it immediately. 

Recently (the last 3-4 weeks) it has built a large web which it stays in most of the time, and the last 2 weeks when offered food it hasn't taken it and hasn't eaten. It looks in good health, and hasn't got a shrinking body.

What could be wrong with regards to not wanting food. Could it be due to moult? How often could they moult when young?


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

any chance of posting a pic of it ??? sounds like its getting ready to moult, how big is it ???


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

As Noel says could be preparing for a molt really I wouldn't worry pal.

If you can get a pic if not don't stress. :2thumb:


----------



## Big_Fella (Aug 31, 2011)

Here's a few pics (hopefully), that I have just taken

The main body is about 4cm. Seems quite relaxed at the moment, what with sitting in the web and popping out occassionally perching on top of the wood at the entrance to the web.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Looks like normal avic behaviour there mate I would not stress about it enjoy your spider and welcome to the forum :2thumb:


----------



## nunny (Jun 12, 2011)

my pink toed is doing exactly same as yours at the mo,ime expecting a molt as both ends of web are now sealed.though mine dosn,t luck to have gone dull in colour like they normally do when molting,i wouldnt wurry,,keep us updated if you get a molt,mines been like this for a good few week now..all the best nunny


----------



## Big_Fella (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks for your replies.

Mine too had sealed up both ends of the web, whilst inside, until today, when she broke through the top of the web and came half out.

I must admit she is a bit duller than a month ago, when she was gleaming with vibrant colours.

Maybe it is molt time.

Will a pink toed tarantular molt on the floor like other ground dwellers?


----------



## Lukeyk (Mar 3, 2008)

Thats definately alot older than 5 months lol is that how long you've had it?


----------



## Big_Fella (Aug 31, 2011)

Ive had it around 4 months. At the time of purchase, I was told it was around 6-7 months old, and it had its first molt before I bought it (I do have it's first molt given to me). So at a guess it's probably 10-12 months old.

But I'm only going on what I was told when I purchased it.

Do you think this may be wrong?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

It would of shed more than once in over a year of its life lol. If the petshop gave u the age just ignore it


----------



## Big_Fella (Aug 31, 2011)

I know it had one molt, and because of it's unusual behavour of not eating and dull in colour it may be coming up to another molt at almost 12 months old??


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Big_Fella said:


> Hi all, I'm new to this forum, but what I've seen so far, there appears to be a lot of very knowledgable people here.
> 
> I have a pink toe tarantula, which is about 10-12 months old. It first mouted at about 5 months old.
> 
> ...





Big_Fella said:


> Here's a few pics (hopefully), that I have just taken
> 
> The main body is about 4cm. Seems quite relaxed at the moment, what with sitting in the web and popping out occassionally perching on top of the wood at the entrance to the web.
> 
> imageimageimage


 
I still think it's due a moult, however unless I miss understood, you said above it was about 12 months old ???? if it were 12 months old it would have moulted more frequent like 3 or 4 moults in the first 12 months looking at the pics that avic is alot older than stated.. regards Noel


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

Big_Fella said:


> I know it had one molt, and because of it's unusual behavour of not eating and dull in colour it may be coming up to another molt at almost 12 months old??


Its not 12 months old, the pet shop lied to you.
Its an adult, and was at least 2-3 years old when you bought it, it is also almost certainly wild caught, so there is no way of knowing its age.
Does it have a water bowl?

It could easily be coming up to another moult, my adult avic's usually moult every 6-12 months.

:welcome: to the forum :2thumb:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

they probably meant it's moulted once while in the pet shop...because it's sure as hell moulted more then once in it's life:lol2:, it looks like an adult to me.

It'll probably be wild caught so its age will be a mystery.


----------



## Big_Fella (Aug 31, 2011)

It does have a water bowl located on the floor. Which I have seen it on a couple of occassions ( a couple months ago) go down to the bowl for a drink.

How are you able to tell weather they have been wild caught, or bred in captivity?


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Big_Fella said:


> It does have a water bowl located on the floor. Which I have seen it on a couple of occassions ( a couple months ago) go down to the bowl for a drink.
> 
> *How are you able to tell weather they have been wild caught, or bred in captivity?*


You won't unless the person who sold it you tells you


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

Big_Fella said:


> It does have a water bowl located on the floor. Which I have seen it on a couple of occassions ( a couple months ago) go down to the bowl for a drink.
> 
> How are you able to tell weather they have been wild caught, or bred in captivity?


Its just an educated guess, because most avic's that look like that are WC, not many people are breeding them, and the pet shop would have got it off an importer/supplier who's avic's would almost all be WC. The pet shop would not have raised it themselves for 2+ years from a CB sling.


----------

